# Kagayaki Aogami Super 24cm Wa-gyuto Review



## Pensacola Tiger

Kagayaki Aogami Super 24cm Wa-gyuto

This knife was graciously lent me by another forum member with the understanding that I would share my opinions and findings.

When the knife arrived, it had what I estimated to be a ten degree bevel. I stropped the edge and cut a few vegetables to get a feel for the knife. I had just been using an OOTB Richmond Addict, and the difference between the two knives was night and day. The Kagayaki just seemed to glide through the food, in sharp contrast to the Richmond.

My next step was to sharpen it. I put a slightly less acute bevel on it, approximately fifteen degrees. Sharpening was very easy, the AS core takes an edge quickly, as has been noted by other owners of aogami super knives like the Hiromoto. I used a 1k and 5k Gesshin (from Jon of JKI), then stropped on a leather strop loaded with diamond spray (from Dave pf JKS).

I used it a my primary knife for general preparation for the next two weeks. Mostly vegetables, although I did slice some salami and cheese with it. It cut softer foods like tomatoes, cucumbers and summer squash very well, but wasn't as smooth and effortless when cutting harder foods like carrots. I did cut a spaghetti squash in half with it, and had just a minor issue with the thickness of the spine causing it to wedge in the squash. The edge held up well with no signs of chipping. I found it to be an enjoyable knife to use, except for one thing.

That one thing, that really stood out about the knife, was the reactivity of the damascus cladding. Even after almost two weeks of use, and scrubbing it with baking soda, it still reacted strongly when cutting an onion. It's like the Fujiwara FKH series as far as that's concerned. If it was my knife, I might try Harold's recipe for forcing a patina (http://*****************.com/2011/01/forcing-patina-on-shigefusa-240-kasumi.html). 

Rick

Meaasurements:

Weight: 193g
OAL: 401.7mm
Length of edge: 244.5mm
Height of blade at heel: 50.4mm

Blade thickness:

Spine at handle: 5.10mm

Spine at heel: 4.00mm
Midpoint at heel: 1.90mm
Edge at heel (right above bevel): 0.40mm

Spine at midblade: 1.95mm
Midpoint at midblade: 1.70mm
Edge at midblade (right above bevel): 0.35

Spine at 1cm from tip: 0.95mm
Edge at 1cm from tip (right above bevel): 0.35


----------



## bob

Thanks for the review. That is one highly patinated cladding, which i think looks pretty good. Im surprised that these aren't more popular because they seem like a decent deal at less than 250. If only koki got them made a little thinner.


----------



## EdipisReks

nice review, PT. looks like a pretty good knife. i like the reactive cladding, myself, at least once it's under control. makes it neat looking.


----------



## echerub

Thanks for the review! We don't hear much about the Kagayakis, so it's good to see your thoughts on the knife


----------



## stevenStefano

Love hearing about knives such as this that don't get much attention. I think if you cut loads of onions, the best thing is to use them for the patina. I tried everything with a White #2 knife and it still reacted with onions every time, so I just left them on it for a little while. It looks a bit boring, but no more reactivity


----------



## Lefty

Our buddy thombrogan has always suggested pineapple, and bloody meat. 
Looks like a great knife! 
I haven' had any issues with my/your fkh. We need to crack this patina riddle.


----------



## Mattias504

Blood works great for building a patina and would look awesome on that dammy cladding. Looks like a sweet knife.


----------



## rockbox

I wonder what it would look like with some etching fluid.


----------



## Lefty

Hmmm. Rockbox, you always have to make my mind go where I didn't want it to go, don't you?


----------



## kalaeb

Nice review, thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Potato42

Great review thanks Rick! It looks like you touched on just about everything a knife nut might wonder about.


----------



## stereo.pete

Thanks for the review Rick, I know I've been waiting to hear something about this knife for quite some time. Maybe I missed it but did you mention anything about the fit and finish of the handle, spine or choil?


----------



## Lars

On my 240mm WA-gyuto the finish on the handle is nice, but the spine and choil was pretty sharp ootb..


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

stereo.pete said:


> Thanks for the review Rick, I know I've been waiting to hear something about this knife for quite some time. Maybe I missed it but did you mention anything about the fit and finish of the handle, spine or choil?


 
You're welcome.

The owner of the knife had smoothed the spine and choil/ricasso area, so I couldn't really comment on it. I'd think that he had to smooth them probably means it needed it.

The handle is well made and reminds me of Takeda's.


----------



## Lefty

I personally don't think an unrounded choil is enough reason not to buy a knife. It's a nice touch, but it's such a quick fix, I would consider it almost inconsequential.
Overall PT, is the knife worth the money?


----------



## kalaeb

The spine and choil were pretty sharp, but as stated that is an easy fix. I rounded the angles on the handle a little bit too.


----------



## Cadillac J

The geometry of that knife is so much better than I expected. Thanks for the review and pics.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Cadillac J said:


> The geometry of that knife is so much better than I expected. Thanks for the review and pics.


 
You're very welcome.


----------



## Justin0505

Thanks for sharing your thoughts and info! 
What was the price, what you would see as it's main competition, and your bang-for-buck assessment?


----------



## DwarvenChef

I have the 150 petty and find it to be a great knife for small work, rarely is the thickness a problem. ONCE the patina start to seep into the knife it does start to look good. Took mine forever to get a reasonable patina started lol


----------



## Candlejack

I've got to agree on the reactivity. I've got a Kagayaki AS Santoku which has the same problem.





http://i.imgur.com/qxewI.jpg





http://i.imgur.com/9XsGD.jpg

A couple of pics of the patina it's developed for me.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Thanks for the review Rick.

What do you use to take such precise measurements?


----------



## Andrew H

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Thanks for the review Rick.
> 
> What do you use to take such precise measurements?



I would guess a pair of calipers.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Thanks for the review Rick.
> 
> What do you use to take such precise measurements?



Johnny,

This:






Rick


----------



## Twister

Just got a Kagayaki Aogami as I wanted to venture into Aogami world 

Any updates for recommendations how to go forward? I'd like to get some blue patina, if possible...
1. Let it build patina naturally
2. Force patina, (bloody meat / mustard?)
3. Etching, would it highlight the damascus / hammered pattern in this particular knife?


----------



## ThEoRy

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/9458-Kagayaki-Etched?highlight=kagayaki
It came out great looking. Very dark and contrasted with lot's of glittery speckles. Only problem is it was STILL quite reactive after the etch. Notice the area near the handle where it looks like a rust spot. This occurred even after it was neutralized. It has settled down since then but not without some vigilance.


----------



## Zwiefel

Pensacola Tiger said:


> The Kagayaki just seemed to glide through the food, in *sharp contrast* to the Richmond.



Heh...I'll bet.

Nice write-up PT!


----------



## Twister

ThEoRy said:


> Only problem is it was STILL quite reactive after the etch.


Thanks for the info! Very nice etch work  
Have you tried or thought about forcing a patina on top of that etch?


----------



## ThEoRy

It does patinate over the etch. I gave this knife to my former boss as a going away gift. He had trouble at first but after scrubbing near the handle with Bar Keepers Friend and patinating naturally it has been fine.


----------

